# Clubs in the GTA?



## mantisory (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi everyone,
I was wondering if there are any clubs in the GTA that regularly hold meetings, and also, are there any sort of 'industry' shows where manufacturers show off new offerings, etc?
I saw that there is the "Marine Aquarium Society of Toronto", but they last updated their website in 2016 so it doesn't appear very active, though it appears they DO have monthly meets, correct?
Thanks,
Byron


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Mast*

I do believe they are still active . There is also one in the east end .I can't remember the name of it for the life of me .they do have some meet ups with auctions which sometimes u just never know what u get .lots of fish breeds..equipment...plants ....and good people who are all fish geeks like us...


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*GTA clubs*

Chk out the club section in the sub forum..

There is a auction in water down on March 24 
And the Durham club info is there

Don't be shy go to the auction lots of meet stuff and everyone loves to talk and that's how ibwill get lots of info


----------



## rmahabir (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi Mantisory,
I am a member of PRAC (Peel Region Aquarium Club). The club is very active and includes members with a wide range of experience, mostly on Fresh Water. Our next club meeting is Wednesday January 17, where the meetings are help in Brampton. See the club website (http://www.peelaquariumclub.org/).

Meeting venue:
South Fletcher's Sportsplex, Rm#2
500 Ray Lawson Blvd (at McLaughlin Rd) 
Brampton, ON Canada L6Y 5B3

Time: 7:00p.m. to 9:00p.m.

Visitors are always welcome. We have monthly demonstrations and presentations and always a mini auction at each meeting. Our demonstration for this month is "Matten Filter Build".


----------

